# Elliott Carter String Quartets



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

To compare with a previous thread, a very different *set* of string quartets I've still got to know in full.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Does anyone like the 5th?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ I do ... do you not?

I couldn't vote here, just as I couldn't vote for my favourite Beethoven or Bartok quartets. I do greatly like Carter's quartets, perhaps as much as anything he did.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I do ... do you not?
> 
> I couldn't vote here, just as I couldn't vote for my favourite Beethoven or Bartok quartets. I do greatly like Carter's quartets, perhaps as much as anything he did.


I find it hard with the one on Naxos (what's the name?), I may try Juilliard later.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> I find it hard with the one on Naxos (what's the name?), I may try Juilliard later.


Pacifica. I've only heard the Juilliard recording. Actually 3 and 5 are the only Carter quartets I've heard so I'll not vote. But I do like the 3rd better of the two.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Juilliard seems rather good in then 5th to me. I like it very much.


----------

